# Rescued dove that seems to have parasites in it's tail



## The Sandy Paw (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello,

I own a pet store in Massachusetts (actually on a small island in the Boston Harbor). Last week, two little girls said that they had found an injured bird. It turned out to be a white dove that had been attacked by something - there was a huge wound on it's chest and under it's left wing. It couldn't fly, but was able to walk. It is obviously domestic since it has a green band with the number "1" on it's left leg and doesn't mind being handled or the noise in my store. None of the rescue agency would take it, so we have been rehabing it in the store. It seems to be healing nicely. The wounds look much better, she (sorry - I keep thinking it is a girl because she is white & pretty and the kids in the store named her Christmas - so reality aside, she is a girl dove now) now can move the left wing easily and tries to fly. Last night though, I noticed what looks like tiny bugs on her tail feathers & wings. The are long and slender and seem to be tan in color. As far as I can tell, the have lots of legs on each side of their body, but it's hard to tell because they are so small. We can pull them off with great effort. I have been searching frantically on the internet & wonder if our dove has feather lice or something else. Can anyone give me some advice? Despite being next to Boston, I can't find a vet that can help (the vets tell me she is wild & not their problem and the rescue groups tell me she is domestic & not their problem - very frustrating). Are these lice and how do I treat them? Thanks from me and Christmas in advance!

Stephanie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can get a product for birds like this one:

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop/flypage&product_id=7647

That uses Pyrethrin. That's pretty common. You just cover the bird's head when you spray it.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Description would fit feather lice. A lice and mite spray for pet birds could do the trick, or Sevin dust normally used as a plant insecticide. In either case, just ensure that the bird's head and face is protected when you spray or dust the feathers.

Well done for taking in this poor pigeon and helping her to recover 

John


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

I`m amazed your vets or rescue centres wont help! What the hell are they there for?i`m glad i live where i do.The vets here dont charge for treating wild birds or ferals(even with rings on)and the rescue centres i use would give refuge to any bird or animal.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Stephanie

Welcome to the forum and thank you for rescuing the dove.

Since you own a pet store, could you list for us the products you may stock for lice or mites or any kind of parasite? You may have a good product on hand already.

We use Scatt spray and it works like a charm. Also, don't be worried about the mites bothering you because they are not supposed to live long after leaving their host since they're pigeon specific. Some may get on your shirt if you hold the dove close but they are pretty easily picked off. They just love me and yet my husband never has them get on him.


----------



## The Sandy Paw (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, I cannot thank you guys enough. My store is for dogs & cats and what ever random animal gets dropped off (so far we have had 2 hamsters, 1 gerbil, a rabbit and now a dove left with us). The only thing I have is for feline/canine bugs (ticks & fleas). 

She is a really lovely bird and I want to take good care of her. Up to now, my entire knowlege of birds is that they have feathers and beaks. After that I have no clue so any advice is greatly welcome. As I mentioned, the wounds were hideous. The one on her chest is about 1 inch in diameter and the one under her wing is about 3 inches across with what look like claw marks. I am suprised it is healing so quickly. She does very well in the store. We were keeping her in the back because I was afraid all the barking dogs (we are a grooming & dog wash facility) and dryer noise would bother her. She had a fit in the back and likes to have her cage on the front counter. She watches the activity and seems really content. When she is alone in the back, she banged the cage with her wings and made a loud squacky noise. Is this normal? Anyway, I cannot thank you guys enough. You have been more helpful in 3 hours than the last week I spent chasing around vets & rescues trying to get someone to help me with her. As I said, any advice would be welcome. If a pet store is an okay home for her, we will keep her. On of my customer has a large cage that was used for a parrot that she will give us (right now Christmas is in a very large parakeet kind of cage). I posted ads for her around town, but no one has claimed her. Thanks again & happy holidays!

Stephanie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephanie, many of the sprays/powders that are used for parasite on cats and dogs can be used on pigeons. Until we joined the forum and I discovered Scatt, we used Hartz Flea Powder for cats. So, if you could list those products you stock you may have one that would be suitable. Some ingredients are not the best for pigeons so let us know what the primary ingredient is on the ones you stock and someone can let you know if it is ok.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

How nice of you to take Christmas in and care for her! She is lucky she crossed your path.  Best of luck with her. I'm following along here partly because all my birds seem to have the feather lice and I'm wondering the best product to use. (Is Scatt good to use for those?)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, Scatt is the best to use, IMO.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The member (The Sandy Paw) has posted over at Brad's web site. She's still looking for a home for this poor bird. 

Here's her web site for the doggy spa she runs.
http://www.thesandypaw.com/

Thought we might have a member or two that's close to her and would be willling to take the bird? 
Here's a link to her post on Brad's site.

http://pigeonchat.forumakers.com/si...-a-pigeon-losing-her-facial-feathers-t466.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh, I have a soft spot for little white doves....I hope she can find a home with a mate to pair with...is this a female or male...she did not say anything about it laying, so maybe it is a male and someone out there needs a boy for their girl or the other way around...... maybe she can post in the adoption thread...I know there are several dove people around....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I replied to her on the Pigeons and Pets web site and sent her an email from her web site with the link to the post here. When she found the P & P web site, she thought that was where she posted last year. 
Hopefully she'll come on later and post.


----------

